# Starting IVF in July 2010 @ James Cook Hospital Middlesbrough



## scaredbuthopeful (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site, i dont even think im posting in the right place but we will soon see lol.  Im from Teesside and I am due to start ivf early july for the first time at james cook in middlesbrough. Im 31 years old and ive never been pregnant.  I have one really damaged tube and the other one isnt much better.  I got my letter 2 weeks ago with the date and i was over the moon.  Now im getting scared and nervous and I think im driving myself mad with the what ifs.  I guess as I dont really have anyone close who has been through Ivf im not that sure what to expect.

I hope to hear from people just like me and get some support n hopefully offer some myself x


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi scarredbuthopeful

I have been on this site for a month now and everyone is really supportive.  Its good talking to people who are going through the same thing.

I started IVF in Feb (my first go) but it was abandoned due to not producing enough follicles.  But because I did not get to egg collection stage they did not count it as a go.  I go back on 26 April to see about starting again.

Just remember IVF is a long road with bumps and detours along the way.  Buts it exciting that you are finally on that road.

You take care

Ginger baby


----------



## scaredbuthopeful (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you,

Good luck to you too i hope it works out for you when your next there.  let me know how you get on and i will do the same.

xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Will do honey.

Ginger baby


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

scaredbuthopeful and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I see you have found the North East boards  We love to see new members getting stuck in, I'll leave you some other links shortly, which you should find useful 
Have a good mooch around the site and feel free to post in any area, (If you're not sure which area to post in, then please pm me ) and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE
You may find some questions here that you'd like to ask your consultant 

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

scared but hopeful a fellow north eastie

welcome to FF you've come to the right place for lots of support, everyone on here is great.  I'm having treatment at james cook too, why not join us on the north easties board theres lots of us having treatment at JCHU  .

 with your treatment

love sue xx


----------



## scaredbuthopeful (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks guys,
x


----------



## sarahfitzy (Apr 24, 2010)

hey im new to this too, i had 2 ectopics and have no tubes so im hoping to start my ivf may/june im doin a egg donation scheme through the london womens clinic in darlington. i have no clue in what to expect and im sooo scared to but im sure it will be fine, we all have to think what we can get at the end of it all. finger crossed

sarah xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya scarred but hopeful

Well I had my appointment today and was basically told because of endo and previous ops its more diffcult to stimulate my ovaries because I have less ovarian tissue because of ops and endo.  They told me I would never produce a large amount of follicles/eggs.

So I just have to hope what I do produce is good.  To be honest I would be happy if I at least produce 3 to 5.  I start short protocol as soon as AF arrives.  She better had not be late !!! 

You take care and good luck

Ginger baby


----------

